

Inside Geoloqi's Unusual and Fascinating Acquisition - turoczy
http://www.inc.com/christine-lagorio/amber-case-geoloqi-acquired-by-esri.html

======
turoczy
From the article: "VCs right now are kind of weird. They have this herd
mentality that's starting to look like a bubble," [Geoloqi CEO Amber Case]
says. "When people celebrate taking in $5 million, it's like celebrating
taking a bank loan to buy a banana."

